# Album released today



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys our album was released today digitally- Spotify, Apple Music etc. etc.. 

Just having a listen to the new album on Spotify- check it out when you get a chance. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds great Phil! - cheers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats on your release!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll check it out tonight!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT!! ...CONGRATULATIONS!!

Thanks for letting us know. You must be very proud of what you have accomplished.

I especially liked_ *"Trouble Is"*_ and *"One More Day"*

(I noodled along (softly) on my guitar to both of these)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's kind of a different project- more of the bass players album- he wrote the songs and then got a few different singers to sing the songs and various Niagara area musicians to play on it. All analog on 2 inch tape in real time- no digital. Craig and I played in a band together for 10 years- we go way back. I am more of a studio musician on this- but am in the live band. He didn't write 2 of the songs- Trouble Is - was written by our former singer when we played together- Rob Lane(he sings it) and Oh Candy is a Cheap Trick cover. The singer on most of it is Jesse Stull a local guy. He played in The Ending with Serge from Platinum Blonde.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent song in the video. I don't do music apps so can't listen to the album.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

The venue is in St. Catharines.


----------

